# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Đây là Program nào trong win7???

## Binhboong92

chào các bạn. mình mới xài win 7 nên chưa biết nhiều về nó, các bạn cho mình biết cái hình này là chương trình nào trong win7 nha. mình rất thích nó nhưng không cách nào tìm thấy, mong các bạn chỉ giúp!
link hình nè: 

* mình nghi nó là wdm nhưng tìm hoài trong đó không thấy cái view classic đâu hết! nếu đúng là trong wdm thì chỉ cụ thể cách chỉnh vào nha! cảm ơn nhiều
* hình này mình seach trên google, nếu mấy bạn không xem được thì lên google - hình ảnh, gõ "win 7" hình đầu tiên là nó đó!

----------


## moonbe

hic, sao không ai ask mình hết vậy!??

----------


## drspillerseo

> hic, sao không ai ask mình hết vậy!??


bạn thông cảm tết nhất rồi anh em bận kiếm cơm nên ít anh em trực tuyến, thế này bạn nhé, bạn đọc lại bài viết này http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=91399 (phần mình trả lời ấy) trong đó mình có link của những cuốn sách rất hay về win 7 đọc xong nó bạn hoàn toàn làm chủ nó và thực tế vấn đề bạn đang tìm cũng được đề cập ở khá nhiều bài viết trong đó, bạn chịu khó tí nhé tại lâu rồi mình cũng quên nó ở bài nào nhưng là trong cuốn sổ tay win7 toàn tập dầy 155mb đó
thân, chúc năm mới may mắn nhé

----------


## inbaongoc007

yeah! cam ơn bạn nha! ăn tet zui! hi
---------------------------------------
a ban oi! a ban co nhớ nó thuộc phần nào trong win7 hok cho mình dễ tìm.
---------------------------------------
pro ơi! khong seach thấy đâu hết>>>mỏi mắt quá, pro có thể chỉ cụ thể hơn không, có ai help me với!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!
---------------------------------------
offline thôi!, pro nào có lòng tốt pm cách vào chương trình đó vào nick: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> nha! thanks trước, đi ngủ thoy! mệt...!

*note from moderators: các bài viết liên tiếp được trộn lại.*

----------


## mtam2412

*đây là program nào trong windows 7???*

30 tết! không ai replay bài của mình hết (replay rồi nhưng chưa giải tỏa thắc mắc nhưng mấy pro cứ tưởng chủ thớt ok rồi nên không thấy ai vào ask hết :down[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] nên up thêm cái topic này để tạo chú ý nè! mọi người thông cảm nha!
đây là program nào trong win 7??????????????
http://0101.vn/attachs/articles/1632/win7.jpg
mình search khắp trong hđh rồi nhưng bó tay.
* có tìm trong mấy quyển ebook win 7 (của *mfnghuy* cung cấp) nhưng cũng không thấy.
mới xài w7 nên không rành lắm, pro nào chỉ giúp cam ơn nhiều!

----------


## baothanh12345

bạn vào start-->program-->accessories-->tour...

----------


## hiepgadan1

không thấy menu tour... đâu hết bạn ơi, hình như trong winxp mới có, win7 minh không thấy đâu hết [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] sao bây giờ. làm ơn chỉ cụ thể đi....
mong các pro ask sớm, mình không có nhiều thời gian online đâu, mạng ở nhà bị truc trặc rùi, phải ra ngoài tiệm net online nè!

----------


## thangemxuananh

có ai đó không giúp mình với!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tuyla123

mấy it pro đâu hết rồi....! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nhungdo

hic! vậy thì thua rồi! mình tưởng đó là một trong những program trong win 7. từ nay sẽ không tìm hiểu nó nữa, tìm hiểu cái khác thú vị hơn, cam ơn bạn đã nhắc nhở!!!
haizzzz! :]

----------


## dong2403

cả ngày rồi, mọi người vào xem sao không ai giúp mình hết vậy, hic

----------


## qnhan10a3

> không thấy menu tour... đâu hết bạn ơi, hình như trong winxp mới có, win7 minh không thấy đâu hết [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] sao bây giờ. làm ơn chỉ cụ thể đi....
> mong các pro ask sớm, mình không có nhiều thời gian online đâu, mạng ở nhà bị truc trặc rùi, phải ra ngoài tiệm net online nè!


tôi không dùng windows7 nên không biết chính xác nó nằm chỗ nào nhưng nếu you đã biết nó là tour win7 thì vào ổ c\windows mà tìm. chịu khó một chút thì cái level mới khá lên được

----------


## khicaca

lục nát cái win7 rồi bạn ơi! mình thic cái "đó" lắm nhưng tìm mãi không ra! topic này được up lên cách 3 ngày rồi mà chưa ai giúp được mình hết! hic, bạn có quen pro nào kêu vào giúp mình với!!! thanks

----------


## slight_wind01

không ai reply topic này là vì mấy cái đó chẳng có gì đáng chú ý cả, không hiểu tại sao you lại hào hứng với cái hình đấy nữa???????!!!!!!!!
p/s you vào mục help của windows xem nó có link đến tour hay không.

----------


## lephiet

trich dẫn quy định diễn đàn: 
hãy nhấn 'cám ơn' để thay cho lời cảm ơn. các bài viết chứa ndung cảm ơn sẽ bị xóa.

----------


## npd.fpt01

hi`, mình quên, vậy bạn cho mình hỏi cái này nha, media center stutio có file cài offline không?

----------


## chungdp

không có đâu [you] à.
-----------------------

----------

